# pictures (video still shots)



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Just a little bit of our fun that I figured I would share.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

A few more...


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice. Hopefully more will come this weekend.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Maybe this would be better placed under the spearfishing section but, oh well.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

MillerTime said:


> Nice. Hopefully more will come this weekend.


 Oh yeah, I've got my fingers crossed with super glue, duct tape and zipties to hold them in place!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Some day, maybe this fall after the main dive season I wanna make a video of impact shots, one right after the other. I think it would be pretty intense.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Man thats some pretty water! Nice shooting.


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

Man that red boat is awesome!! Sure wish I wasnt sittin up here in Nebraska while it is sittin in the shed!!! Hope to dust it off this weekend! Nice pics Jeremy!! :thumbup:


----------



## Pulpo (Feb 12, 2012)

Awesome pictures. Were these done in burst mode on a Gopro?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Pulpo said:


> Awesome pictures. Were these done in burst mode on a Gopro?


No, I just took screen shots of the video. 

Steve I like that picture because of 1 your fine boat and 2 the water coming off of my hand as I give you the ok to let go.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

coolbluestreak said:


> Maybe this would be better placed under the spearfishing section but, oh well.


I think they are fine where they are posted!! Well done!!!


----------

